# Exclusive Interior TT RS



## nicholascanada (Jan 23, 2015)

I am trying to locate a post that was on one of the TT RS forums..a member from Dallas had ordered a TT RS in exclusive interior (I think exterior too) and was waiting months on his order. Was that someone on this forum by chance? Thank you.

Ok, finally found it again. I guess if anyone else out there has tried for exclusive interior or exterior on a TT RS I would appreciate hearing about how it went.


----------



## Vegas-RoadsTTer (Mar 17, 2013)

*Here is one*

I love this interior https://www.audiworld.com/forums/tt-mk3-discussion-207/european-delivery-tt-rs-2936826/


----------



## Huey52 (Nov 10, 2010)

Indeed. Love the Palomino (and former Baseball) interior. Sometimes wish I had gone TTR to get same.



Vegas-RoadsTTer said:


> I love this interior https://www.audiworld.com/forums/tt-mk3-discussion-207/european-delivery-tt-rs-2936826/


----------

